# Appreciation thread for my favorite tattoo artists.



## Anton

Well I see that a lot of people here got tattoos, and like them...
I am a big fan of tattoos so I thought i'll post some of my favorite tattoo artists(hopefully that'll do some tattoos on my in the future) pics.

Enough said,let's begin: 

*Tim Kern




















































Bob Tyrrell*



































*Paul Booth


































Dan Marshall


































Jeremiah Barba










































*Well that's it for now


----------



## AySay

Those are amazing!!! Here i thought the guys on Miami Ink were the best 
I want a tat, but some of those are pretty...out there.
I mean those are some scary/strange things to get permanently inked on you.
I always wonder how they would look in their 70s...


----------



## vontetzianos

Those are fantastic! I don't why you'd go for dome of them but some of the back pieces are epic.


----------



## Labrie

Really great art there, especially those guitarist portraits. A lot of that stuff isn't really my thing but I'll recognize talent when I see it.

One of my favourite artists is Shigenori Iwasaki who owns Yellow Blaze studio in Japan.

You can check out his work here YELLOW BLAZE TATTOO STUDIO | SHIGE | TATTOO GALLERY | COMPLETE

He's done some of the best japanese work I've ever seen but he does a lot of full back pieces and body suits that I figured might not be safe for work so I won't post any here. Definitely check out the site though.


----------



## Konfyouzd

that's some of the sickest ink i've ever seen.


----------



## Anton

Labrie said:


> Really great art there, especially those guitarist portraits. A lot of that stuff isn't really my thing but I'll recognize talent when I see it.
> 
> One of my favourite artists is Shigenori Iwasaki who owns Yellow Blaze studio in Japan.
> 
> You can check out his work here YELLOW BLAZE TATTOO STUDIO | SHIGE | TATTOO GALLERY | COMPLETE
> 
> He's done some of the best japanese work I've ever seen but he does a lot of full back pieces and body suits that I figured might not be safe for work so I won't post any here. Definitely check out the site though.



Thanks for the link!


----------



## auxioluck

Paul Booth=Eternal Win.


----------



## budda

Those tattoos look like they took quite a few hours to do!

some great tattoo and art work! The thing about tats is, the tattoo can only look as good as what the person wants and has come up with. I am looking forward to having my leg piece done because the ships will have more detail, and the lighthouse will be pretty sweet as well. The detail won't be as in-your-face as these ones, but it'll be tehre.

If i decide to get my shoulder piece, it's going to have ridiculous detail as well! Now I'm kind of jonesing for it lol, but i dunno. I personally don't want the skulls/evil looking stuff just because I know i won't be such a fan when im older. It looks wicked on other people, so I let them get it . It's hard to come up with an idea that's got its own badass-ness to it, that doesn't look evil lol.


----------



## Deaths Madrigal

I dream of being tattooed by Paul Booth, hes my favorite of all time.


----------



## lefty robb

I love the vai one, that's sorta what I want. I might just get the Vairoglyph though.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

here's a guy local to me, when I can be arsed to save up enough for full colour sleeves, I'm going to this guy:

http://www.woodystattoostudio.com/WOODY'S&#37;20GALLERY 31.htm


----------



## budda

their work seems decent


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Tim Kern's work is fuckin incredible.

Also, check out Vincent at Tattoo Mania in Montreal. His rates are fairly expensive, but I can't endorse this guy's work enough. 
I'm going in to see the drawing today, starting to work on my sleeve with him on Friday. I'll be sure to post some pictures, but it'll probably take about 4 months to complete/

TATTOOMANIA NEWS &#187; Vincent


----------



## hufschmid

Anton said:


> Well I see that a lot of people here got tattoos, and like them...
> I am a big fan of tattoos so I thought i'll post some of my favorite tattoo artists(hopefully that'll do some tattoos on my in the future) pics.
> 
> Enough said,let's begin:





This is incredible work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 





But over here in Switzerland we have a legend, Philip Leu 

And I may go and have myself a new tatoo at his place very soon


----------



## ShadyDavey

Some of those tats are just simply sick man - fucking to the MAX  

*makes some bookmarks*


----------



## budda

I want to see more epic tattoos that aren't themed with something to do with evil.

that vincent guy does some killer work


----------



## JeffFromMtl

budda said:


> I want to see more epic tattoos that aren't themed with something to do with evil.
> 
> that vincent guy does some killer work



Definitely, his portfolio at the shop is far more extensive, he's got a massive binder there, full of his work. Some of it is absolutely epic. My appointment's been pushed back to May 1st, but I got the drawing yesterday, and I gotta say I'm excited as hell to get it done. Pictures shall ensue.


----------



## budda

sweet! i look forward to your thread!

I know what you mean about the binders - Hanger 18 really needs to update their website. Dave knows he has to update his portion (he does my tats), since he's done way better work then what's shown online.


----------



## sixxgunneruv777bk

Some great work!


----------



## budda

Owner of hanger 18, Sean Strouse (Hanger 18 Tattoos and Piercing - Staff


----------



## Fred

Definitely some sick work in that first post. A few too many faces + skulls for my liking but it's still seriously impressive stuff!

However cheesy the content, I'm always a complete sucker for backpieces if they're done well:












There's nothing really on show here, but I'll mark it *NSFW* just because you still probably wouldn't want it popping up on your computer screen as the boss walked past!

http://fc35.deviantart.com/fs41/f/2009/004/9/c/Avalon__s_Backpiece_2_by_darkmatterzone.jpg


----------



## Anton

*As Budda requested tattoos with no evil tendencies 

Nikko































Kat Von D

















This is just a pic of lovely Kat,She really deserves a lot of respect since she is pretty much the only female that tattoos in a high level






**Mike DeVries*






















*Josh Duffy* 

















*
*


----------



## Mattmc74

Wow! Those look amazing!


----------



## budda

hummingbird one is cool.

the ships make my ships look weak  I hope that the detailing dave adds makes mine look more like that last one! I just opted for no lightning and clouds in mine


----------



## ShadyDavey

A Devries with talent?  

Awesome tats in all seriousness.


----------



## ADAMAKAGORE

God I want a pin'up made by Kat...But going to LA right now is not in my plans : /


----------

